# mountain top trailer



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

MTCK 4-Hole Narrow Model Trailer Light Weight

Im wondering if anyone has seen one of these and/or if anyone knows the weight of it. It is advertised as light weight, but was insure what the number was. Thanks


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Call Mountain Top, they will be able to tell you what it weighs.


----------

